# Lung Capacity Tester Try Out



## Gizmo (1/9/14)

@PeterHarris has been kind enough to build a killer lung tester. 

Its a a dual coil 24g coming in at 0.16ohm ohm in a stillaire. We have been using our zero nicotine base on it. If you able to come in to Vape King and take a 5 second drag without coughing you will get 2 free juices. R20 entrance hehe. See you at Vape King!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris (1/9/14)

Some pics for the brave...





















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Some pics for the brave...


 
For the brave or do actually mean the LUNATIC fringe?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x (1/9/14)

Damn, If only I was in jozie would have loved to give this a try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/14)

Ugh... if only I was closer

Reactions: Like 2


----------

